# perdu utilitaire bureau dans preferences systeme



## bidochon34800 (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Encore un souci pour le macnéophyte que je suis. Tous les mois, je reçois un fond d'écran particulier (*.jpg) par mail que je place en fond d'écran. C'est la première fois que je voulais
l'installer sur le mac. J'ai cherché l'icône "bureau" dans les préférences système, mais en vain.
Je pense que j'ai dû faire un mauvaise manip il y a quelques jours.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
J'ai déjà installé et utilisé pacifist pour récupérer une *,app perdu. Est ce que je peux faire la même manip pour ce "bureau",si oui, quelques mots d'explications seraient les bienvenus.
Merci à tous et meilleurs voeux,
@+


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Pour info, les préférences système du Bureau correspondent au programme _DesktopScreenEffectsPref.prefPane_, qui est normalement situé dans le dossier _/Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes/_ (ou _/System/Library/PreferencePanes/_ en anglais).


----------



## bidochon34800 (31 Décembre 2008)

le problème, c'est qu'il n'y est plus,
J'ai lancé une réinstallation avec pacifist, on va voir ce que ca donne, je tiens au courant


----------



## bidochon34800 (31 Décembre 2008)

Ca y est, je l'ai retrouvé dans les préférences systèmes, 
j'ai donc pu remettre mon nouveau fond d'écran.
En tous cas un grand merci du coup de main
bon réveillon et bonne année,


----------



## JSIT99 (4 Janvier 2009)

bidochon34800 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Encore un souci pour le macnéophyte que je suis. Tous les mois, je reçois un fond d'écran particulier (*.jpg) par mail que je place en fond d'écran. C'est la première fois que je voulais
> l'installer sur le mac. J'ai cherché l'icône "bureau" dans les préférences système, mais en vain.
> Je pense que j'ai dû faire un mauvaise manip il y a quelques jours.
> ...


*ATTENTION :*
Ne jamais se lancer tout de suite dans *pacifist* qui est u outil génial mais dangereux
Bon cela à bien fonctionné avec toi mais peut parfois avoir des surprises.
Longue et heureuse vie à celui qui à opté pour la pomme
ABES (a bon  entendeur salut)


----------

